# General > Pets Corner >  ****BEWARE****Someone letting horses out!!!****

## TAFKAL

Just a quick thread to make horse owners aware that there has been a spate of horses being let out of their stables and fields. I have just got back from trying to help KrakenKid capture two ponies that had been let out on the main road between Wick and Thurso (just near loch Watten b&b). If it wasn't for here these two ponies would likely have been hit on the main road - they very nearly were!

It beggars believe that anyone would be so callous. Someone is going to be involved in a serious car crash if this continues. Horse vs car could be fatal for the driver, and probably would be fatal for a horse.

If anyone knows who this is will you please report it to the police? As far as I know the owners of this incident are going to be reporting this to the police. I don't know whether anyone else has though... It has happened to mine twice now and I didn't report it as I just thought it was a mistake of mine or my partners. It seems that a lot of people have had horses let loose  :Frown: 

If anyone else has had this happen will you post on the thread and let the police know? It would be good to esablish how wide ranging this is so we can be more careful.

I'm at Lower Bylbster, near Watten and this time it was just before Watten at the Camster Road. I know of an incident near Georgmas too.

----------


## ladybird

Hi, I had 2 let out of their field at West Murkle, wire at the gate had been cut, this was reported to the police.

----------


## TAFKAL

Aparantly the two today were let out of a field that was double padlocked as this happened a couple of weeks ago. Definitely not an accident...

----------


## teenybash

Thanks for the heads up...I shall spread the word and keep extra watch over my field.

----------


## froal

My ponies gate was tampered with we had ties rope round it and it had been all cut off...!!!   ::  
So we have tied it again !

----------


## rhoda

Get on to your local paper, John O'Groat Journal, and get them to run this information. That's what the local press are for.

----------


## lauryn

Just saw this now and a few days ago all of my horses had been let out. The first time we thought the gate hadn't been shut properly but then they were out a further three times ! Also a car has just slowly crept past my fields and stopped at the barn and only moved away after the dogs chased them away.

----------


## balto

I dont have a horse, but i find this story shocking, what on earth to these idiots think they are going to gain out of this, apart from pain and suffering for all involved from the horse's, owner and car drivers, this must be one individual going about caithness, sooner they are caught the better before there is a serious road accident.

----------


## the grudge

hi there am in haster i have stables up my way when we first moves in to ur house are horses was let out all the time but the funny thing was the gate was closed behinde them my older horses only would jump if he had to even them is a push!! we use fined them heading down to main road.. but no one passing buy would come up tell us that they were out if it was over night as hard see ur feilds from the house i do a round 3 tmes day on them now i let them out day time and lock every thing up at night now even my stables. as a few off my frends down ross-shire way got there stolen from the feild there never been word or were they are as if the just never there!! also look out for cuts behide the ear.. bit off sniping off hair.. just keep an eye close on mains tails..

----------

